# Hair loss and black skin in chow mix?



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello Im totally new here and came for some advice on my 7 yr old chow mix. We got her when she was a puppy. Im unsure what she is a mix with was told it was a chow mix, my brother gave her to us. We lived in the city for 2 yrs, once we moved up into the county 5 yrs ago it all started with her.
She started to loose the hair on her tail, it now looks like a rat tail. Then she started to get her skin on her tummy turning back and loosing hair on her back end. We took her to our vet who did several tests and came up with nothing. We went to another vet who did the same thing and again no idea what is going on. She is now looking her worst and I feel horrible for her.
Her tail has no hair, her tummy is all black along with her neck. Her neck has no hair as well and her back end has bald spots. Its moving up her back now so she is loosing hair further up also now around her eyes nose and mouth. I want to take her back to dr but not pay the amount we already have to be told they cant help us.
She does eat well and acts likes a puppy. Nothing seems to bother her she just looks horrible. We did change her dog food to a natural one a while ago she gained weight and also got some of her hair back. We found the feed store didnt carry it anymore so we went to Dads skin and coat which seems to not do a thing.
I have read several things and unsure what it could be or what we could do for her. We are going to find another all natural dog food see if that will help, but in the mean time what can I do? I hate taking her for walks and having people over as they think she has something major wrong with her. If anyone could help me or give me some advice that would be great. Thank you!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'd try a grain free alternative proein source food like Taste of the Wild. It's reasonably priced and seems to help skin issues. Did your vets do skin scrapings to test for Mange? That will cause hair loss. You might also try bathing him with MicroTek antifungal shampoo, in case it is a fungus. Do you live somewhere humid? Often dogs with a thick undercoat will retain moisture in the fur, and it can create an environment conducive to getting fungal infections.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you happen to know where I can get these items? They gave us some shampoo for the life of me now I cant remember the kind and it didnt do a thing for us. They did a skin scraping and it came back neg. 
Its not really humid here vs where we lived before. They thought she was allergic to something up here but they didnt find anything she was allergic to. They gave us several things to try and nothing seemed to work at all. 
It just seems now she is at her worst not sure why.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know where you are located, but you can get Taste of the Wild kibble at Tractor Supply and other farm supply stores. I'm sure there are other places as well if you google it.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

We have one of them so Ill be doing some looking around down there and getting some of the stuff. See if that will help any, thank you!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Miles1983 said:


> We have one of them so Ill be doing some looking around down there and getting some of the stuff. See if that will help any, thank you!


Great. Let us know how she does.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

How long should I try these before heading back to the vet? Do you think Id see some change in a month or should I wait longer?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Miles1983 said:


> How long should I try these before heading back to the vet? Do you think Id see some change in a month or should I wait longer?


Well, if there has been a marked change recently, I would take her now. But if it's not changed much in a while (and since you've seen the vet last) I would give it a month or two on the new food and shampoo before deciding it isn't working.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The shampoo is found at horse supply stores/tack shops or online (try Jeffers supply or KV vet supply), or google MicroTek.


----------



## luv4dogs (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi
I see your going to try the new food and Microtek shampoo. I have both horses and dogs, mainly with the horses we see a lot of balding and different types of skin issues. I agree microtek is a good choice in shampoo. This is just my opinion. Be careful not to bathe to often and it will remove the natural oils from your dogs skin. For the times that your not bathing I would try using a product called vet aid. It is all natural and excellent for healing all types of skin issues. Im not sure if your dogs skin is irritated or not but either way its still great for the skin.


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

Have your vet do a thyroid test, if they will not go to someone who will. These are the exact symptoms my pug had before we finally found out he had a thyroid condition. Good luck with your pup.

Kai


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If your dog's thyroid is normal, and tests for Cushing's or Addison's are normal, think about Alopecia X.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

They did check the thyroid because my brother has her sister who had that same issue and it was thyroid. Hers was neg. Im not sure if they checked for Cushing's or Addison's Ill have to call them to see.

Its gotten worse and I called the vet they said we could take her in but there isnt much they can do as they couldnt figure it out last time. They said they could do a few more testing which I shelled out a lot of money so far to get no answer, Id hate to do it again.

As for the shampoo how often do you wash them with it?

Thank you everyone after looking online I found the items you were talking about. I have already bought everything but the dog food online. Ill get the dog food this wkend because I found out the local feed store is going to bring back the food we used before!! Thank you all and if this doesnt work Ill have to find yet again another vet to take her, we have one in mind and if that happens I HOPE they can figure it out.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd probably wash him once every 4 days for 8 days, then go to once every 2 weeks. Make sure he is dried down to the skin after. You don't want to leave the skin damp, as that can cause fungal infections, if he doesn't already have one. You could try spraying a small section with Lotramin powder spray a couple times a day to see if it looks better after a week. If so, it is probably fungal.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you once I get the stuff in the mail Ill use it. Ill blow dry her too so that way she is all dry! Ill try the powder as well. Im thankful I found this site and asked you all about it! I didnt know any of this. Thank you!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

sassafras said:


> If your dog's thyroid is normal, and tests for Cushing's or Addison's are normal, think about Alopecia X.


Have you run into many of the alopecia X dogs? I've only seen one come through our derm ward. 

Also, do you guys do regular F T4 testing for low/normal T T4 dogs that show classic clinical signs?


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr. V said:


> Have you run into many of the alopecia X dogs? I've only seen one come through our derm ward.
> 
> Also, do you guys do regular F T4 testing for low/normal T T4 dogs that show classic clinical signs?


I dont think she tested her for this but looking at that pic it does remind of her big time. She isnt spayed either, we were going to breed her and then get her spayed but all this went down so we didnt dare. I think if the stuff I bought doesnt work Ill head to the vet and have them test for this.
What is F T4 can I ask? Im really unsure what she did testing for, both vets did different ones.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry, shouldn't have put the abbreviations in an open post. F T4 is Free T4. T4 is the shorthand way of writing thyroxine, which is what is being tested for when a vet suspects hypothyroidism. Most general practice vets will do a Total T4 test to screen for hypothyroidism because it's easier and cheaper and in many cases make the diagnosis on its own. The more specific/sensitive (and of course more costly) test is called Free T4 and is usually chosen when the Total T4 result was low to borderline low (in the normal range). If your dog had a midrange to high Total T4 value, it may not be ideal to do the other test.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think Ill have to call the vets so see what testing they did because I have no idea if they did any of that.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Mr. V said:


> Have you run into many of the alopecia X dogs? I've only seen one come through our derm ward.


Maybe 2 or 3 over the years that I've suspected but never confirmed.



> Also, do you guys do regular F T4 testing for low/normal T T4 dogs that show classic clinical signs?


If I don't believe the total T4 in that type of situation, I'll run a thyroid panel out of Michigan. I can't remember everything off hand that's included, but free T4 is on there for sure.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the ideas! The shampoo came in the mail today so she got a bath already, we got her some vitamins from her vet she gets them every day. We havent changed her dog food yet but will be very soon. Vet told me if she doesnt get any better in a couple mos of gets worse to give them a call they will see her again. But thank you hopefully this works for us and I wont have to see the vet again.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Let us know how she does! A grain free/alternative protein dog food will make a HUGE difference if it's food allergies. It will probably take a few weeks to see a difference.


----------



## sammy loo (Sep 21, 2010)

uh, my thoughts run to ringworm(fungus) or dermatitus?

have her hair loss areas tested... which can be done while you wait.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

Its been a couple wks since she was on the vits and we have done the shampoo twice now. The color on her neck is now pink not black anymore, part of her tummy is now turning back to pink. She isnt loosing the hair in clumps anymore! Before she would loose chumps of hair that I would pick up several times a day, I havent seen any since we gave her the bath with the shampoo. We changed her dog food and she is loving it as well. Im hoping this is what she needed, Im waiting to see if any of the hair does grow back. We havent had any luck getting her skin back to pink so that is a plus. Thank you all!

Sammy Loo yes she was tested for it.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for updating! So many people never do, and I always wonder what happened. Glad to hear that things are looking up. If the shampoo is working, I'm tending to think that it was some kind of fungus. Making sure the skin/fur underneath is dry after baths or if she's been wet, is crucial to not redeveloping a fungus. If there is an underlying food sensitivity, or low immunity (which will allow fungi to develop), then the new food should help.
You might want to add a little fish oil to the food. You can buy fish oil capsules (for people) in grocery stores, or drug stores in the vitamin/supplement section. Pierce one with a pin and squeeze over the food daily. Fish oil has many benefits for the immune system, skin, heart and joints.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

I had to update as this is the first time I have seen anything to help her! Ill add the fish oil oh and I have been blow drying her after her baths. She actually likes it and will allow me to do it which is funny! Thanks all for the help!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Wondering how she's doing? Is she continuing to improve?


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

In addition to thyroid issues, I'd wonder about allergies. My late male Chow had horrible skin issues in his younger days. He spent a good few years mostly nekkid and rarely had hair on his tail. HIs skin felt brittle and looked awful. We did diet changes, switched to home cooked foods, tested him for every endocrine issue under the sun..to no avail. We finally did allergy testing. I know they can't always be 100%, but we did discover that, per the test, he was allergic to a type of tree near our home. As well as most types of grass. We started keeping him out of the leaves he loved to sit in and limited his time in the grass to only when necessary. His itching ceased and his hair grew back. We ended up moving shortly after to an area with no trees and he was fully coated and itch free for the rest of his days.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello
Sorry it took so long to update some more, lots going on here. She is looking so much better! Her skin is now almost back to its pink color, her hair is grown back in almost all the places she has lost it. I still wash her with that shampoo every two weeks and she is on a vitamin she takes every day. We have also changed her diet, she has gotten much fatter and looking very good. She seems to be happier too, I cant believe what a change in her. Thank you all so much!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Miles1983 said:


> Hello
> Sorry it took so long to update some more, lots going on here. She is looking so much better! Her skin is now almost back to its pink color, her hair is grown back in almost all the places she has lost it. I still wash her with that shampoo every two weeks and she is on a vitamin she takes every day. We have also changed her diet, she has gotten much fatter and looking very good. She seems to be happier too, I cant believe what a change in her. Thank you all so much!


That's wonderful! I'm glad this forum was able to help you and that you gave us an update. So often we never get to know what the outcome of things was.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

That's so good to hear! Thanks for updating! (You might be able to go a little longer between shampoos now. Maybe stretch it out to 3 weeks at first, and if you still see her looking good, with no hair loss/black skin, then stretch it out to 4 weeks, then 5, etc, until you are at around 6-8 weeks, if she doesn't seem to need a bath due to being dirty/smelly). You can always go back to every 2 weeks if you see her looking shabby.


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello! I have come back to another update, we found out she has a vitamin deficiency. We switched vets after the shampoo and vitamins seemed to work. He said so he didnt have to do any testing at that time to stop doing the shampoo for 2 wks see what happens. Nothing happened she was stick pink and hair wasnt falling out, so he said stop the vitamins. We stopped them and she was back to loosing her hair and black skin. So he said do the shampoo again but no vitamins, so we did still the same hair loss and black skin. So he had us restart everything and said she had a vitamin deficiency. She is also gaining weight and seems to be a lot more happier while on the vitamins. We still do the shampoo as I see it helps more doesnt and I like it. But thank you for your help everyone!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

So glad you figured it out!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Miles1983 said:


> Hello! I have come back to another update, we found out she has a vitamin deficiency. We switched vets after the shampoo and vitamins seemed to work. He said so he didnt have to do any testing at that time to stop doing the shampoo for 2 wks see what happens. Nothing happened she was stick pink and hair wasnt falling out, so he said stop the vitamins. We stopped them and she was back to loosing her hair and black skin. So he said do the shampoo again but no vitamins, so we did still the same hair loss and black skin. So he had us restart everything and said she had a vitamin deficiency. She is also gaining weight and seems to be a lot more happier while on the vitamins. We still do the shampoo as I see it helps more doesnt and I like it. But thank you for your help everyone!


What food had she been on?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Miles1983 (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr. V said:


> What food had she been on?


She is on an all natural dog food we got from the feed store here in town. We noticed some of her signs changing then when we switched her which is why we went to another vet. We were not sure if it was the dog food or the vitamins or the shampoo or what.


----------



## skylar2010 (Jul 18, 2010)

I was just wondering about this as I have a similar problem with my schnoodle. She is just a year old. She developed hair loss on both sides of her trunk a few months ago and her skin turned black about 6 months ago. The vet has done blood work and urine tests. The test for Cushings was inconclusive so we need to do another, but it seems very unlikely considering her symptoms. I am going to change food again (since this started after a change) but I was wondering what others think may be causing this. 
Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

skylar2010 said:


> I was just wondering about this as I have a similar problem with my schnoodle. She is just a year old. She developed hair loss on both sides of her trunk a few months ago and her skin turned black about 6 months ago. The vet has done blood work and urine tests. The test for Cushings was inconclusive so we need to do another, but it seems very unlikely considering her symptoms. I am going to change food again (since this started after a change) but I was wondering what others think may be causing this.
> Any thoughts are appreciated!
> View attachment 25500


What are you feeding her?


----------



## skylar2010 (Jul 18, 2010)

I was initially feeding Royal Canin puppy mix then switched to Royal Canin weight and stone. I feel like that is when it started. I tried Blue Buffalo but that did not agree with her stomach. So now I'm trying Taste of the Wild salmon. Either way, if she does well with it, it seems to be a better food overall.


----------



## Chanelle (Feb 27, 2011)

I am wondering how your dog is doing now? I have a german shepherd that has had a lot of skin problems and the vet kept telling us that it was a food allergy but we decided to see a herbalist and found out it was yeast. which starts out in the stomach and really effects the GI tract. So although you may be clearing up the outside problems there might be some underlying issues that would clear them up for good. Just a suggestion.


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello

I see that you (OP) have gotten new shampoo, vitamins, food, etc ... have you thought of or heard of a product called DOGtorX? 

We use it just to maintain our dog's health (because it contains natural growth factors that you find in raw food diets and regulates the adrenal glands), but it has already helped her with her small bit of anxiety when going to the groomers. I think of it for you because it also is used for improving cortisol levels as well as alleviating hot spots and hair loss. I noticed someone mentioned cushings - it also is supposed to help with that.

It's across Europe, USA, and just came into Canada.
I've seen other people put links, so I'll put them in here too - I don't know from your box thingy to the left of the posts where you are located so I'll put the main ones.

Pet Equinox Canada - Purchase
Pet Equinox (USA) - Purchase
DOGtorRX - for access to Australia, Hungary, Europe & UK.

This might help others who have posted on here too with similar issues.

Of course, this product does not cure and nothing can replace taking care of allergies etc - which I agree with Chanelle that if there are outside problems there may be internal or underlying issues that should always be looked into by a vet. I do know that this product is supposed to regulate the adrenal glands which may help with underlying issues and in turn ease whatever outside problems your dog is dealing with.


----------

